# PS4 vs. Xbox One



## tecboy (Sep 13, 2015)

Any gamer out there?  I'm looking into Xbox one, since there are not enough computer games on the market.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 13, 2015)

Are you not interested in PS4 even though it's in the thread title?
PS4 vs. Xbox One is probably like Canon vs. Nikon debates.  You may have to decide based on the titles you want.  Some are exclusive.

I am partial to PS4, but my son is partial to Xbox One, mostly because that is what all his friends have.


----------



## Overread (Sep 13, 2015)

I'd go purely by what games the console has that you want - go through the lists and see which one has the most games that you really do want to own and go by that. It's really the only way to compare them unles you're a total tech-head and only want the purely "technical" best regardless of games. 

As for PC - there are legions of games and a good few half decent to good console ports are a reality these days as well (legal ones I'm talking of).


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 13, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Are you not interested in PS4 even though it's in the thread title?
> PS4 vs. Xbox One is probably like Canon vs. Nikon debates.  You may have to decide based on the titles you want.  Some are exclusive.
> 
> I am partial to PS4, but my son is partial to Xbox One, mostly because that is what all his friends have.



I"m partial to GYAO (get yourass outside) games.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 13, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Are you not interested in PS4 even though it's in the thread title?
> ...


Haaaa.  Trust me,  we are all lucky that some people stay inside and play games as opposed to being outside being idiots. [emoji11]


----------



## Overread (Sep 14, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...



Wait but I'm only allowed outside when I'm being an idiot?!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

Overread said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > MSnowy said:
> ...


Haaaa.  That's right. [emoji12] 
Do you play?  I have asked before but can't remember who does what. . PS4 here,  mostly shooter type games (I like simulated violence only).  Prefer more coop / team oriented.  Also enjoy golf,  now it's Rory Mcilroy.


----------



## waday (Sep 14, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> as opposed to being outside being idiots.





Overread said:


> Wait but I'm only allowed outside when I'm being an idiot?!


I feel like an arse whether I'm inside or outside, so rules don't apply to me. 

My preference is PS4 (which I DON'T have, but want), but we have a used Xbox 360 that was gifted to us. It's ok, but after using Playstation since, well, it was created, I've gotten used to the controller, games, and whatnot. The Xbox controller was so unbelievably foreign to me, and so bulky compared to Playstation. It felt like an N64 controller, haha. I'd take an N64 console and those games over the new PS4, though. I love me some Nintendo.  Especially with Mario turning 30 and all.

I miss computer games. I was into the Rainbox Six games like crazy, especially online gameplay.. Bringing back memories!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh,  so if you are going to be an idiot,  please stay inside.  Play video games or watch sports or argue Canon vs.  Nikon in TPF


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

waday said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > as opposed to being outside being idiots.
> ...


Ohhh, never had Rainbow 6, but have been watching some video on the newest edition.  It is really team based,  just like I like it.  Really tempted to get that one. The new Blackops 3 will have coop campaign mode.  Its on preorder.


----------



## waday (Sep 14, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Ohhh, never had Rainbow 6, but have been watching some video on the newest edition.  It is really team based,  just like I like it.  Really tempted to get that one. The new Blackops 3 will have coop campaign mode.  Its on preorder.


Yeah, the Rainbox 6 games are really, really team/coop oriented! LOVE them. I wasted... er, well, umm, enjoyed so many hours upon hours playing that game. I had a friend where we would connect our computers and play one-on-one on specific maps just doing sniper vs. sniper. We'd set rules with one another that we could only have/use certain weapons, and then we put imaginary limits on where we could go in the map (he'd have one side, I'd have the other). We'd play for hours at a time... That was so much fun.

I've been out of the video game loop for so long... I had no idea they were coming out with a new one! Might have to check it out!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

waday said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh, never had Rainbow 6, but have been watching some video on the newest edition.  It is really team based,  just like I like it.  Really tempted to get that one. The new Blackops 3 will have coop campaign mode.  Its on preorder.
> ...


Check this out if you get a chance. 






tecboy said:


> Any gamer out there?  I'm looking into Xbox one, since there are not enough computer games on the market.





JacaRanda said:


> Are you not interested in PS4 even though it's in the thread title?
> PS4 vs. Xbox One is probably like Canon vs. Nikon debates.  You may have to decide based on the titles you want.  Some are exclusive.
> 
> I am partial to PS4, but my son is partial to Xbox One, mostly because that is what all his friends have.


----------



## runnah (Sep 14, 2015)

Big gamer, mostly RPG stuff and some racing.

I did have a 360 since launch but this time I switched to PS4 and so far I am very happy. First off the ps4 is more powerful so things look a bit nicer. Secondly there are some better exclusive to the ps4. Lastly I like the PS4 because I don't feel like I am being sold something every time I turn the damn thing on. The xbox is terrible for selling ad space every chance it gets. The ps4 only has adds once you get into the store section.

But look me up if folks want to play or just shoot the ****. PSN ID: runnah skoocum


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

runnah said:


> Big gamer, mostly RPG stuff and some racing.
> 
> I did have a 360 since launch but this time I switched to PS4 and so far I am very happy. First off the ps4 is more powerful so things look a bit nicer. Secondly there are some better exclusive to the ps4. Lastly I like the PS4 because I don't feel like I am being sold something every time I turn the damn thing on. The xbox is terrible for selling ad space every chance it gets. The ps4 only has adds once you get into the store section.
> 
> But look me up if folks want to play or just shoot the ****. PSN ID: runnah skoocum


 
Let me know if you plan on getting BO3.


----------



## runnah (Sep 14, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Big gamer, mostly RPG stuff and some racing.
> ...



Played the beta, not for me. I am more the "exploring open worlds" type gamer.

That said I do like the the Battlefield series, because tanks.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

runnah said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


 
Do you have BF4?  I also have Hardline and barely touched it.  Most often I complete the campain before messing around with anything else.  Not with Hardline


----------



## runnah (Sep 14, 2015)

I have neither. I might pick up BF4 as it's pretty cheap. I've mostly been playing Metal Gear Solid 5, the Witcher 3 and Batman whatever.


----------



## waday (Sep 14, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Check this out if you get a chance.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

waday said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Check this out if you get a chance.


 
Socom was the game that go me hooked on that kind of tactitcal stuff.


----------



## waday (Sep 14, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


My brother-in-law is a police officer and loved Socom. He tried to get me into it, but I think I was into another game at the time, which I can't remember for the life of me. And because of that, I never tried it. It was also on Playstation, which I couldn't ever get a handle on FPS games for consoles rather than PC. (Although, I did have a fairly long stint playing COD: Black Ops on the Xbox360 when that came out.)

Come to think of it, most of the games I've played on the Playstation consoles have been car-related (I love me some Gran Turismo), Grand Theft Auto, or Metal Gear Solid, and almost all of the games I've played on my desktop have been FPS.

Although, Age of Empires II (I believe it was version II) and Command and Conquer: Red Alert were two of my favorite PC games for a very, very long time. Along with the SimCity series.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

runnah said:


> I have neither. I might pick up BF4 as it's pretty cheap. I've mostly been playing Metal Gear Solid 5, the Witcher 3 and Batman whatever.


 Been watching gameplay on MGS5 and played the beta prelogue or whatever it's called.  That one is tempting also.  Does it have a coop campaign?  I think there is a second character someone can play.


----------



## waday (Sep 14, 2015)

waday said:


> Age of Empires II


Ahahaha, I laughed way too hard at this meme...


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

waday said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...


 
My favorite racing game is MotorStorm Pacific Rift.  The graphics, vehicle types and maps are incredible.


----------



## waday (Sep 14, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


I totally remember that. Wasn't there also a dirt bike / ATV game out around that time, as well? Or am I thinking late 90's/early or mid-2000's? It was a go-anywhere type game--you weren't kept on a course. I just looked up ATV Offroad Fury, and while that rings a bell, I don't think that's what I'm thinking of?


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

waday said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...


 
Yuppers  - motorcycles, atvs, rally car, mud plugger, monster truck, buggys, cab of 18 wheeler.  It's crazy.  lol


----------



## runnah (Sep 14, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I have neither. I might pick up BF4 as it's pretty cheap. I've mostly been playing Metal Gear Solid 5, the Witcher 3 and Batman whatever.
> ...



Not that i've seen. It's really all about the single player. There is an online mode shoehorned in that I haven't even touched yet.


----------



## waday (Sep 14, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


That's crazy. Not only that you can be in the cab of an 18 wheeler, but that someone put together over 3 hours of footage for almost every map, haha.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

waday said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...


 
It's pretty cool.  You can take snapshots of crashes or high flying jumps during gameplay and use them as ps4 thems or share them etc.  Nuts what can be done with it all.


----------



## waday (Sep 14, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


That's pretty neat. I'm so out of gaming lately. I need to get back into it!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

waday said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...


 
Another form of entertainment to keep us out of trouble .   Wifey plays too.  We do split screen with Call of Duty, we've played Socom together coop (different rooms with headsets on - you can hear "OH SHIZNICK I'M DOWN" from the other room LOL.  She also will play a round or two of golf with me.  Most guys are impressed and even jealous that she plays with me instead of giving hell for playing.


----------



## Overread (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm certainly a gamer; but more of a RPG and RTS player and I mostly stick to the singleplayer side of things; I tend to flit in and out of games so I never build up a huge amount of prolonged experience in one game to get good enough for MP unless the community is huge and thus I slip in and out without anyone noticing. MMOs are a dead thing to me - far too much "grinding" in them to get anywhere and a disaster if you don't game at regular times to have a regular party to play with (because player to player interaction is all the fun in an MMO otherwise most are heavily watered down RPG games).


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

Overread said:


> I'm certainly a gamer; but more of a RPG and RTS player and I mostly stick to the singleplayer side of things; I tend to flit in and out of games so I never build up a huge amount of prolonged experience in one game to get good enough for MP unless the community is huge and thus I slip in and out without anyone noticing. MMOs are a dead thing to me - far too much "grinding" in them to get anywhere and a disaster if you don't game at regular times to have a regular party to play with (because player to player interaction is all the fun in an MMO otherwise most are heavily watered down RPG games).


 
I hear you.  I really do enjoy the team aspect of the games.  However, it's pretty tough to keep a core group of friends together.  Especially, when they are spread all over the place (US, Canada, England etc.)   My favorite guy to play with is actually in England.  For some reason I gravitated to his game style in Socom 4 coop mode.  The funny thing is he does not like using the microphone which in many or most cases is crucial, depending on the game.  We just developed a chemistry. 

Destiny is one of those games that I love to hate.  I love the coop even though it's only 3 on a team in certain game modes (that sucks).  I also don't like and not willing to spend the hours and hours it takes to keep up with others gathering the best weapons in order to compete well in raids etc.  The game is great imo and the graphics are amazing.

Do you play console or pc?


----------



## waday (Sep 14, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Another form of entertainment to keep us out of trouble .   Wifey plays too.  We do split screen with Call of Duty, we've played Socom together coop (different rooms with headsets on - you can hear "OH SHIZNICK I'M DOWN" from the other room LOL.  She also will play a round or two of golf with me.  Most guys are impressed and even jealous that she plays with me instead of giving hell for playing.


Very nice! My wife is the same way, where she'll almost force me to play video games every now and then, probably because she knows I like them. She pretty much made me buy GTA5 when it came out, haha.

She likes playing, but she's surprisingly/interestingly happy watching. So, I'll be playing GTA5 and she'll say something along the lines of: "WHY DIDN'T YOU SHOOT THAT WOMAN?!" or "RUN OVER THAT GUY!!" haha.

I haven't golfed in a long time! The wife is _interested_ in it, but I'm not sure we'll ever go golfing. I'm sure she'd LOVE the fashion in it, though. She'd totally be the one buying the matching visors for us. Haha.


----------



## Overread (Sep 14, 2015)

I play all sorts. 

Mostly PC, but I've also done console and handheld! 

I've got a ps2 (best console ever!) - a few PS3 games (not really done much there as I've not got my own) - mostly PC - a 3DS and a DS (because darn it the 3DS won't play GBA games and nintendo has failed to make a working port to 3DS for their GBA games). 

I go where the games are and whilst I play with the whole PC master-race and suchlike I never believe it. A good game is a good game regardless of platform.



A few games I've enjoyed:

ICO and  Shadow of the Colossus (PS2 though I've also the HD remake on PS3) - fantastic games and an expert display of silent story telling. I'm also VERY excited that Last Guardian is being made (3rd in this series of games)





Freaking running around with a griffin! And if its anything like the others the story will be a tear jerker and an emotional ride through the gameplay! 

 Journey (PS3) short and fun and unique, another silent story telling game with some very pretty visuals and mechanics. 

Valkyria Chronicles - PS3 but I've gotten further in the PC version (a good port); anime style tactical turn based strategy in an alternate world around a WW2 setting with steam punk thrown in and magic. Lots of fun and a real painful game when things go wrong and someone dies! 

Starcraft 1 and 2 - fantastic gameplay and music - really looking forward to the new protoss expansion and the conclusion of this part of the story and hoping for lots more (just wish Bliz would hurry up!)

Red Alert - what happens if you remove Hitler from history? Well you get tesla tanks, mammoth tanks, weather controllers, squids with mind control and UFOS - a series of fun RTS games with some neat mechanics! 

Baldur's Gate 2 - best RPG game ever made! Seriously a lot of fun and a very big world; it holds nothing back after the intro area and throws you in the deep end with a lot of fun places to explore and hard battles. This is one game that isn't holding your hand. 

Homeworld - first ever 3D RTS Game and so epic in its day; the intro that sends shivers down your spine followed 3 missions later with even more!


----------

